# Portage salarial



## Cotrad

Bonjour!

Est-ce que qqun connait l’équivalent italien de ce qu'on appelle "portage salarial" ? 
Je sais qu'il existe en Italie, mais j'arrive vraiment pas à le trouver...

_Le principe du portage salarial est simple :
vous  trouvez vos clients, vous réalisez vos prestations, vos clients payent à  la société de portage, qui vous les reverse sous forme salariale.


_Merci!!!!_
_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, Cotrad  et bienvenu*! 

"Portage salarial" ho trovato "azienda ombrello", ma, sinceramente, credo sia una definizione malamente tradotta da un sito inglese o francese e, personalmente, non la userei.   
Non puoi lasciare la dicitura originale in francese e tradurre tutto il resto?


----------



## Zanton

Sono d'accordo con Anja, conviene lasciare "portage", seguito, se proprio occorre, da una nota esplicativa.


----------



## Cotrad

Grazie a tutti! Non sto cercando una vera e propria traduzione, ma piuttosto il corrispondente italiano del "portage salarial". So che é una pratica che esiste anche in Italia, ma probabilmente ha un nome che non ha nulla a che vedere con quello francese...


----------



## Zanton

Cotrad said:


> Grazie a tutti! Non sto cercando una vera e propria traduzione, ma piuttosto il corrispondente italiano del "portage salarial". So che é una pratica che esiste anche in Italia, ma probabilmente ha un nome che non ha nulla a che vedere con quello francese...




Che ci sia una "pratica"  assimilabilre in Italia sarà pur vero, ma sicuramente non è regolamentata come in Francia, dove il "portage" ha un suo profilo giuridico.


Cotrad, se vuoi approfondire:* 4.1.2* “Contrat de projet”e “_portage salarial_”


----------

